# any other pygmy breeders?



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

just was curious if there were any other pygmy breeders on here


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I bred twice, so that doesn't count but i do know a hell of a lot about it since my best buddy (there's a 50 year age gap between us) is a big breeder here in the uk


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I breed pygmy and pygmy crosses. I'm in new mexico. Mine aren't registered.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

I do!  I breed registered pygmies I'm located in Northern California.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Zzpygmies said:


> I do!  I breed registered pygmies I'm located in Northern California.


Yay!!! another NPGA breeder!


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Yup, most of my stock is out of whirlwind, pygmy goats by tj, and r' lil goat co


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

we have goats from many lines :laugh: we have some Saltbox, Dinsmore, Old Orchard,Goose Meadow and Spring Vale. we have some Whirlwind lines too. you can see our goats at bbpygmy.com


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

bbpygmy said:


> we have goats from many lines :laugh: we have some Saltbox, Dinsmore, Old Orchard,Goose Meadow and Spring Vale. we have some Whirlwind lines too. you can see our goats at bbpygmy.com


You have some nice does  too bad your so far away


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

thanks  we also just brought some really nice goats from Michael o'kelly since he is getting out of pygmies


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

The first picture is PGCH Country Farms Absolutely Perfect second picture is 1x grand Whirlwind Farms Extreme Definition and the last pictures are of 2x grand Country Farms Dominating Performance the last two pictures are of him when he was 5 months old when he got his first grand. excited to get them home :dance:


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Lucky you! I'm jealous! I'm excited for the 2015 national convention. It'll only be a couple hours from my house!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

ya me too. Im going there with one of our friends with a couple of our wethers to compete in the national champion challenge. except for its 30 hours from us lol


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

we were at the 2014 national convention. it was only about 3 hours for us. we just got into showing in the fall of 2013.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow you really jumped into the showing!! I've had to take the last year off as I had a baby myself, but I'm hoping to get started back up next year. I probably won't be showing at the national convention, but I'd love to say hi if we both get a chance!


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Just curious how much do you usually sell your goats for?


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Does $250-$350
Bucks $250-$300
Wethers $125


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

We're breeding 8 does currently and the 3 does we just bought from Michael O'kelly are possibly bred.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

I was curious if the prices were the same in different places. Yeah I have 8 does bred for February and March. I just got a buck out of two Master PGCH.. So I'm excited to see how his kids do


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's one of the wethers we're bringing to convention. He doesn't have his third best wether yet but I'm sure he will get it. He has two best and eight reserve best at ten months old.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Zzpygmies said:


> I was curious if the prices were the same in different places. Yeah I have 8 does bred for February and March. I just got a buck out of two Master PGCH.. So I'm excited to see how his kids do


Awesome!  we're breeding to a friends 1x master PGCH buck and a couple other of his bucks. Excited to see how those kids do too


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is his buck PGCH Lil' Champs "I Am Legend"


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

bbpygmy said:


> View attachment 81936
> View attachment 81937
> 
> 
> Here is his buck PGCH Lil' Champs "I Am Legend"


He is a good looking buck! And your wether is gorgeous too! I'll have to take a couple pictures , I know different regions have slightly different looks. I have a mixture of old and new body styles.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

here's one of our Junior bucks Spring Vale's Amaretto II


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

and another Junior buck, Dinsmore Farms Golden Boy.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

and our Junior does Breakneck Creek Critters Maple 






and Beech Creek Elite Rosa Parks.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

and our wethers we are bringing to convention in June. Rolling Meadows Talon






Old Orchard Blue Sky Boy


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Just took these pictures today so I figured I would share


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Very impressive!


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

I found this picture of my 2x grand champ .. This was taken 2 years ago, he is retired now  he made some very pretty babies


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

he's nice. he defiantly has a different body style than the goats here in the Midwest. we had to retire our 4 year old 2x grand champion... he hurt one of his front legs fighting with another buck.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Aww so young! Ajay was 7 when we retired him, for the same reason.. A buck butted his back leg and now he has a major stifle injury.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

ya unfortunately bucks like to hurt each other and act stupid


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I also breed Pygmies in NorCal 

And I agree bucks are stupid. I had to retire my PGCH buck when he only had 2 master champions because another buck hurt one of his front legs. Then, of course, the buck that hurt him also had to retire because HE got an almost identical leg injury. Both are only 4 :/


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Unfortunately things like that happen way too often :/ we keep our bucks separated now.






we had to build a buck barn because they kept breaking the fence down and got to the does... We decided it was best to keep them separated so we built individual pens.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh I couldn't imagine the smell in that barn!! Do they have outside runs? I keep my young bucks separated now, but I don't have enough to warrant a whole barn just to them. 

I would hate to be the one who has to clean those stalls  looks nice though!


Raising NPGA pygmy goaties


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Is that your barn? 0_0 I'm jealous. We don't have a full-sized barn, only a hay barn that holds 2.5~ tons, a goat house for the does/wethers, one for the bucks, and a small, 4-stall kidding barn. For larger breedings, we kid in the garage. It works fine, but I wish we had a real barn :/

That's really smart to keep them apart! I would try to do it, except we don't have a large enough open space to do it, and they seem to have worked out their problems. Of course, our boys only try to break down the fence for the wethers... the wethers like to flirt with them. Silly boys.


----------

